# Im New, What do you think?



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey there 
Im new to this forum so I thought I would say hello.
My name is Caiti (Not Trinity lol).

Anyways, I am buying a paint quarter horse cross mare. Im naming her Trinity. I think it suits her. She is my first horse. Shes green broke, but hasnt been worked with for a year. Shes 6 years old and 14.2hh. Shes also had a very nice foal in the past, but sadly it dies a few days later due to pnemonia (sp).

I havent met her yet (she lives about 2.5 hours away, but I plan on going soon) But i have some pictures I want to post.

My experience: Ive been riding since I was 4 years old, and I am now 17. Ive trained horses (helped) since I was 11, and trained my first horse from the ground up when I was 13. He is now used in 4H by a 12 year old girl. Im an intermediet to experienced rider, but I do know I need some more practise as I dont ride as often as I used to. I will be keeping her in my old town where my mom lives to train her, where I can get lots of instruction and help, and will be joining a riding group to get more instruction. 

What do you think of her?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

The girl on the horses back is not me.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

She's a cutie!!! She looks a bit smaller than 14.2 to me. Haha, maybe it's just her winter coat. What do you want to do with her?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwww, she is really pretty! What breed? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks 
Yeah she does look a bit smaller, but thats okay, cause Im small and petite myself 
Shes a quarter horse paint cross 
My favorite kind.
Hmm.. I dont really know what I want to do with her yet. I guess mainly just trail riding (western) and maybe some other things. Might try barrels if shes into it, or something else. Im also thinking maybe sometime in the future I want to breed her to another paint stud, cause in the picture, her first foal was really pretty. But Im not to sure. Definitly western pleasure riding though.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

She looks like she'll be great for that! Congrats on being able to get her!!!


----------



## Mistral (Apr 29, 2009)

She's really pretty 
Good Luck! 
xox


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks bunches 
Im glad I am too. Shes only $1200, and they are doing payments with me for her.
They are also including a brand new 15' black western saddle with a girth and breast collar, so more money saved for me 
Im really excited for her. Ive been looking for a grey and white horse, but most Ive seen are quite un attractive, but when this lady got a hold of me with Trinity, it was instant love. SHe let me know everything about her, answered all my questions very clearfully, so I know exactly what Im getting into


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

She looks like she would be a great gymkhana horse!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very cute. What a nice color!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! Thats what Im hoping 
Think she would make another nice baby?
Seeing her other picture, Im sure she would


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOl when I first read u were geting green broke I went oh-oh but then I saw how long u been riding. Congrats she looks lovel. Welcome to HF


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Ha ha, thank you 
Well, when she was in training, she was with a professional trainer for two months doing walk trot and whoa. According to her, shes a very quick learner and very smart


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinity - I was the one that green broke that mare.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Really?!?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just thought I'd add - 

She's a very smart mare, super easy to train. HOWEVER - if you are buying a synthetic saddle with her, if it happens to be the same one her owner had me use to train her in, it does not fit and Shadow (the name I know her by) does not like it at all. (Especially getting her up into the canter, although circumstances changed between me and her owner at the time, and I was not able to finish her training like I had planned.)
I did extensive groundwork with her, she knows voice commands on the lunge line and is super good to ground drive, with or without a saddle. 
She stands to be mounted, and knows walk, trot, whoa and her turns, giving to rein. She's very quiet, but responsive. 

She needs to be on a regular deworming program, as she was not when I first started working with her. Her left eye, I believe, the pink one, does get irritated when it's windy, so speak to your vet to get a steriod paste to help that 

Congrats on your purchase! 
Please feel free to message me to ask any questions you would like about her. 

Here are a few photos I took of her last March (2008 ):


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!
Yeah, I was told about the eye thing, and yes I do believe its the saddle you are talking about. Maybe I can do a trade later on or something. Thanks for the pictures to!
Wow, its great I found you really.
Im glad I can get the trainers point of view


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinity said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Yeah, I was told about the eye thing, and yes I do believe its the saddle you are talking about. Maybe I can do a trade later on or something. Thanks for the pictures to!
> Wow, its great I found you really.
> Im glad I can get the trainers point of view


The owner's circumstances changed and could no longer have me come out to put the miles on that Shadow needed; between that and my busy non-horsey schedule, we called it quits on her... I had always wondered what became of her. 
I did get a little bit of canter out of her, but not more than a few steps at most; she really really does not like that saddle, it does not fit at all, so I suggest that you look into getting even a Wintec or something that fits better. You will not get the best performance out of her with the saddle she's coming with.
I worked her in a basic single jointed snaffle, and she worked beautifully in it.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I have a long shanked snaffle.. kind of like a tom thumb, but not quite.. pretty close. Would that be okay?

I like wintecs. I would needs a smaller saddle anyways, I need a 14' saddle. Im quite tiny haha.

Im like, really excited to be talking to you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinity said:


> Well, I have a long shanked snaffle.. kind of like a tom thumb, but not quite.. pretty close. Would that be okay?
> 
> I like wintecs. I would needs a smaller saddle anyways, I need a 14' saddle. Im quite tiny haha.
> 
> Im like, really excited to be talking to you


Personally, I hate Tom Thumbs with a passion - they have a nutcracker action on the jaw. I do have a snaffle that would fit her sitting in my tack cubby collecting dust - it's a single joint and I prefer double joints, so you could have it cheap. It's also much much too small for my horse. 
Trinity (weird.. I called her Shadow for months) was always very very soft with the bit - in fact, I started her in a halter at first before I even put a bit in her mouth - so I would suggest going with a snaffle because she was so so soft... as well she is only green, a shank bit would not be good for her. She does not neck rein, and direct contact on a shank bit is not recommended.

I am very excited to be talking to you as well! It's wonderful that Shadow found her way to a good home.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just saw your other post regarding breeding - if I were you I would hold off. We are in the same area and grade foals are going for $25 at auction - not a good market in case anything happens (God Forbid!!)


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I planned to hold off for a while.
Yeah they still call her Shadow, but Im going to re name her Trinity. Shadow to me doent seem to suit her  and as soon as I saw her pictures, the name Trinity popped into mind. It works quik like that for me haha.
I used my bit for a green horse only because he had a hard mouth and didnt respond to any other bit. He wasnt trained well, so I just re started him from the ground starting with catching. Did a lot of catch in release until I could walk right up to him, pat my leg and he would follow me into the corral with no halter . Did that in a week haha.
I bought halters and bridles for him as I was going to buy him, but as soon as I trained him to be safe to ride, the decided to keep him. Bummer =/
I'd probably be very interested in that bit acctually 
Do you think she would be a good match for me?
And, for the record, if I were to breed her, I would probably keep her baby for my own . If I can, I will find old pictures of the horse I trained, I called him Kokanee, now Wrangler.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

These are the pictures from last summer 
Hes a registered paint, but they never got his papers.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinity said:


> Yeah I planned to hold off for a while.
> Yeah they still call her Shadow, but Im going to re name her Trinity. Shadow to me doent seem to suit her  and as soon as I saw her pictures, the name Trinity popped into mind. It works quik like that for me haha.
> I used my bit for a green horse only because he had a hard mouth and didnt respond to any other bit. He wasnt trained well, so I just re started him from the ground starting with catching. Did a lot of catch in release until I could walk right up to him, pat my leg and he would follow me into the corral with no halter . Did that in a week haha.
> I bought halters and bridles for him as I was going to buy him, but as soon as I trained him to be safe to ride, the decided to keep him. Bummer =/
> ...


$10 for the bit and shipping and I will get it out to you 

She has such a soft mouth and has never been ridden or even worked in a shank bit, I can't imagine you needing something that severe with her.. maybe after she learns to neck rein, but not for direct rein. 

She really is a nice horse, but does need a rider that won't take "no" for an answer. What area are you in? 
She is the kind of horse that is very willing, but needs leadership. When I first started ground-driving her I really needed to encourage and praise her for every little thing she did right - she worried a lot. She worried why I wasn't walking beside her, and then she worried why I was behind her. Lots of encouragement and she was ground driving like a pro - walk, trot, circles, whoa - I am not athletic enough to canter on long lines!! 
Same with when I started riding her - she needed lots of "good girl!" lots of pats, but also correction when she wanted to stop and it wasn't in my programme. She has a very smooth trot. 
When I first started working her, her owner couldn't pick up her feet. When I finished with her, she was awesome with them.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

trinity said:


> these are the pictures from last summer
> hes a registered paint, but they never got his papers.
> 
> View attachment 6499
> ...


gorgeous.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks a bunch 
I will definitly have to wait until my critters get sold, then I will have to money for that haha.
Im a bit tight at the moment, but deffinitly working on a lot of things at once.
Im in Pincher Creek, so about 2.5 hours from Calary or so (I think)

Dont have to worry about praising issues. Its almost habit to praise for a good job done, with any horse lol.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

And thanks, he was a beautiful horse. Very friendly, but stubborn at the same time


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried to see how much she would cost without the saddle, and the owner said still $1200. She was adding the saddle in for free. Guess I will just take the saddle lol.
Maybe the Frontier Shop in Claresholm will trade me for a 14' black wintec. Hopefully.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Odd about the saddle. Go figure.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah really.
Oh well, I'll see what happens.
I'll see if shes grown into it.
Shadows owner said she bucks because of the back cinch, so maybe I will try without, but it the saddle doesnt fit her, I will try to trade it, or sell it to buy a new one.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No, I'm sorry but the back cinch isn't the problem - she is testy going into the canter because the saddle pinches her withers. The saddle is too narrow, unless she loses about 200lbs, the saddle isn't going to fit. 
It is a very weird saddle; sits too low and pinches the wither, and sits too high off her back in the rear.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I had a feeling.
Ah well, I'll figure someting out 
Is she really 14.2hh?
She looks a bit smaller


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Trinity said:


> Yeah I had a feeling.
> Ah well, I'll figure someting out
> Is she really 14.2hh?
> She looks a bit smaller


I'd say more around the 14hh mark. In those winter pictures, the red dun is my old mare, Maia - she measured just under 15hh.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Awe, shes tiny xD
Good thing Im small too lol.


----------

